# 30mm test on Spitfire wing



## racerguy00 (Oct 15, 2009)

Short clip of a ground test of German 30mm ammo on a Spitfire's wing.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZZGaEEi8Ek_


----------

